# Assault Weapons Ban 2013



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's a vid I found on Youtube. I know, preaching to the choir here. But thought some people may be interested in it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No way Obama and Holder are pro gun sales if fact they want to make it easier to buy them. If you the right kind of people
Obama, Holder Push to Loosen Gun Sale Restrictions


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

EO off the table ? Legislation bogdown has a potential here top/drag this out long enough for us to have troops in 35 African countries. But you decide for yourself what this article means. Id love to hear others thoughts.

Obama skeptical of NRA proposal to put more guns in schools - Yahoo! News


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Im sorry for you americans.

-Anthony


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Im sorry for you americans.
> 
> -Anthony


I would not feel to sorry for us, We as a country hold more firearms in private hands than any other country. With the GOP holding the house in Congress I think the chances of anything actually making it through is pretty slim.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Im sorry for you americans.
> 
> -Anthony


This is just another step towards the North American Union... when that happens there will be no more USA, Canada or Mexico..


----------

